# Xorg 7.2 non mi parte [RISOLTO]

## riccardo

Ciao a tutti,

ho aggiornato tutto il sistema e ricompilato tutti i pacchetti con le mie flag. Ho installato Gentoo 2006.1 senza server grafico, perchè tanto poi avrei aggiornato tutto. Finito l'aggiornamento ho installato xorg con:

emerge xorg-x11

Dopo aver configurato xorg.conf con xorgconfig il server X non parte e mi da sempre errore.

Ho provato a mettere sulla stringa "driver" di xorg.conf uno alla volta:

prima radeon, poi vesa, poi vga, fbdev etc come consigliavate in alcuni topic

ma ogni volta mi da come errore: screens not found.

in make.conf la variabile è VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa fbdev vga"

Come posso risolvere il problema? lo stesso problema me lo dava il cd live della 2007.1

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto,

RiccardoLast edited by riccardo on Mon Jun 04, 2007 12:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

posta l'xorg.conf almeno vediamo com'è...

le flag con cui hai compilato xorg? ed xorg-server?

----------

## riccardo

Ciao, le flag sono queste:

USE="3dfx X aac alsa apm bonobo cairo cdr cups dbus dri dvd dvdread firefox footmaticdb gb gcj gif gnome gtk gtkhtml howl ipod jack java javascript jbig jikes jpeg ladspa ldap libnotify mad mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer ogg openal opengl png ppds python samba svg symlink tiff truetype unicode usb vcd verbose vorbis win32codecs wmf xcomposite xprint xvid"

per quanto riguarda xorg non riesco a postarlo perchè non ho un server grafico da cui fare copia/incolla. 

Se nella stringa driver di xorg.conf metto "ati", mi dice can't load ati, module not found

Se metto "radeon", mi dice can't load radeon, module not found

Se metto "fglrx", mi dice can't load fglrx, module not found

Se metto vga, parte perchè su un topic ho trovato da caricare il modulo con:

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

non c'è per caso qualche altro modulo da caricare con un comando simile? sembra che manchino dei moduli.

Riccardo

----------

## dav_it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="3dfx X aac alsa apm bonobo cairo cdr cups dbus dri dvd dvdread firefox footmaticdb gb gcj gif gnome gtk gtkhtml howl ipod jack java javascript jbig jikes jpeg ladspa ldap libnotify mad mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer ogg openal opengl png ppds python samba svg symlink tiff truetype unicode usb vcd verbose vorbis win32codecs wmf xcomposite xprint xvid" 

 

Queste sono tutte le USE del make.conf, lui credo si riferisse alle USE con cui hai compilato xorg.

Hai provato a generare il file xorg.conf automaticamente con il comando

```
Xorg -configure
```

 ?

 *riccardo wrote:*   

>  per quanto riguarda xorg non riesco a postarlo perchè non ho un server grafico da cui fare copia/incolla. 

 

hai controllato in /var/log se c'e` un file che si chiama Xorg.0.log o qualcosa del genere? Se c'e` posta quello.

----------

## riccardo

Ciao dav, il problema del log è che non riesco a fare partire l'interfaccia grafica, X appunto! e quindi non riesco a fare un copia/incolla.

Per quanto riguarda xorg l'ho compilato con le flag: "radeon vga vesa fbdev fglrx"

Sembra che l'unica modalità per xorg-7.2 che viene supportata dalla mia ati9000 sia un vga a 8bit (ma si vede malissimo e tutto sdoppiato), mi pare francamente un pò poco. Non è che ci sia qualche incompatibilità tra xorg 7.2 e ati?

Penso di aver installato tutti i pacchetti di xorg e non mi manca nulla, ho dato:

emerge xorg-x11

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

emerge x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

come posso fare? Mi conviene disinstallarlo e ricompilarlo? 

Ho provato sia con X -configure, con xorgcfg e con xorgconfig

Se in xorg.conf metto radeon o vesa non mi riconosce nulla, dice can't find module, sembra che manchi il driver radeon o vesa o fbdev.

Adesso provo ad installare magari il 7.1 di xorg, fatemi sapere se avete soluzioni.

Riccardo

----------

## skypjack

Tempo fa indicai divertito i possessori di schede ati come povere anime che vagano nel girone dei dannATI.

Danno mille problemi, per quanto ne so io.

Premetto di non aver mai avuto una ATI e di averle sempre evitate come la peste, ma dai un'occhiata qua:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

Inoltre, se fai una ricerca sul forum trovi migliaia di discussioni su queste schede e su problemi di ogni tipo.

Buona fortuna.

[EDIT]:

Questo forse fa al caso tuo:

http://www.gentoo.it/tips/ATI-Driver.html

----------

## riccardo

Ragazzi, avevo dimenticato di fare l'emerge di alcuni pacchetti, adesso funziona tutto alla grande, ovviamente sto usando gli open "radeon".

Ho dato:

```
emerge -uDN xorg-x11 xorg-server
```

Nelle flag della variabile in make.conf ho messo:

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa vga fbdev"

Mi ha ricompilato tutto e adesso tutto funziona, grazie a tutti per l'aiuto. La prossima sfida sarà il 3D!!

@skypjack:

concordo con te, la prossima scheda sarà NVIDIA!

Riccardo

----------

## bandreabis

Io sono con gli ati-drivers e tutto (quasi sennò non farei sta domanda) mi funziona ad una perfetta risoluzione 1440x900...

ma vorrei provare i drivers radeon... che passaggi devo compiere?

Avete un xorg.conf da mostrarmi?

Andrea

----------

